# Springtail and Isopod genera names



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi All,

I have started culturing a large selection of foods and I want to get the genera names for the various spring and isopod varieties available. I assume none have been identified to species level and that even the genera names are likely suspect, but if I could at least get the names they are going by in the hobby.

Please add addition varieties in culture if they aren't in my list.

Thanks

Tropical White Sprintails 
Tropical Pink Springtails 
Temperate White Springtails 
Tropical Black Springtails 
Micro Springtails 
Blue Springtails 
Dwarf White Isopods 
Dwarf Striped Isopods 
Costa Rican Purple Isopods 
Spanish Orange Isopods 
Giant Canyon Isopods


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Are the tropical black springtails the same as the tomocerus ones?


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Yes, Tomocerus was actually the only genera name I had.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

dwarf grey isos
giant grey isos


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

I think *Sinella* is where you should start for the springtails.


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

Most of the temperate springtails out there are _Folsomia candida_. I have positively ID'd these (at least the ones I have) as we use them quite frequently in soil toxicity assays.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

earthfrog said:


> I think *Sinella* is where you should start for the springtails.


Which was are sinella?


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

They call them pink sometimes


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Sinella curviseta are the other commonly available white springtails, in addition to Folsomia candida


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

I have seen tropical pinks and whites identified as _Sinella_ sp., temperate blacks as _Tomocerus_ sp., and spanish orange isopods as _Porcellio_ sp.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Porcellio laevis


----------

